# "Cosco Hong Kong" reported in collision with fishing vessel "Zhe Ling Yu Yun 135"



## Andrew Craig-Bennett (Mar 13, 2007)

*"Cosco Hong Kong" reported in collision with fishing vessel "Zhe Ling Yu Yun 135"*

Reported in "Tradewinds" today.

http://www.tradewinds.no/casualties/577834/eleven-missing-in-sinking?mobile=&lots=site

Since the ship is one that I am responsible for, I won't say too much more.


----------



## Andrew Craig-Bennett (Mar 13, 2007)

MAIB report should be out fairly soon, now.


----------

